# Seeking entry-level medical billing and coding position



## maliciac (Dec 6, 2010)

Dear Hiring Manager,

It is very exciting to learn about openings for a Medical Coding positions in your organization and I feel my qualifications are a good match.

I am a newly Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A) with computer skills. I have knowledge of Medisoft and ClaimGear. 

It would be great if we meet personally to discuss how my knowledge and education will be useful to you.  I look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely,

Malicia Christian
313-414-7881
maliciac@sbcglobal.net


----------

